# 16 year old TSX merckx.. worth it??



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am very itched to get this 10th anniversary Merckx TSX frameset.. But is it worth $500-600? Condition looks decent.. But is $600 a little steep for the age of the frame? Or the fact it's TSX is reasonable?

http://cgi.ebay.com/eddy-merckx-10t...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This bike would be an excellent second bike as this is 10th anniversary bike and my MX Leader is 25th anniversary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Let me put it this way.

If it was my size, you would no longer be presented with the option to buy it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

you seem to like to express yourself in round-about ways.

For shipping outside of the US, the guy wants BUY IT NOW plus SHIPPING, when he is offering BUY IT NOW gets free shipping to his fellow US citizens. How fair is that?
Maybe I should just wait 4 more days and hope I win it at starting bid of $500 and pay his $40 shipping.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sure*

I think the price is reasonable given its condition and scarcity. TSX is not the lightest tube set but very durable and in that size, should give a nice ride. Merckx's are fairly rare compared to Colnago's so the value has nothing to do with age.

Look at what Colnago Master, Master Piu and Master Olympic's are going for in today's market. 

As for the pricing and shipping outside of the US, it's all about the hassle factor. You have to fill out additional forms, regardless of shipping method. I live outside of the US and you get used to it but believe me, many people in the US just don't know or want to go through the additional hassle.




kdub said:


> I am very itched to get this 10th anniversary Merckx TSX frameset.. But is it worth $500-600? Condition looks decent.. But is $600 a little steep for the age of the frame? Or the fact it's TSX is reasonable?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/eddy-merckx-10t...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This bike would be an excellent second bike as this is 10th anniversary bike and my MX Leader is 25th anniversary.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have shipped alot of stuff to the US via UPS.. And there is just this one additonal form you have to fill which only takes literally 1 minutes. Basically you are just re-writing the addresses and state what is in the package and value.. that's it. How lazy can a guy be? Sigh.

I mean if you have to fill out pages and pages of documents then I can understand.. But come on.. just one piece of paper for Peter's sake..


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*This Merckx*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110051407409&rd=1&rd=1

was at 500 until the last 30 seconds when it rocketed up to almost 900. Granted the ages are different, but what the hey.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The frame I am interested in was relisted. The first time the guy had a starting bid of $600 and a buy it now of $750 and no one even touched it.

Now he has $500 starting and $600 buy it now... I am feeling the impulsivity and want to just BUY IT NOW so he can perhaps ship it out on Friday so I can start building it next week. But I think the best thing is to just wait til the end of auction and hope to win it by $500.. Or better yet someone buy it before me so I don't have to think about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

There was recently a 7-11 Corsa Extra listed.

It hung in around $600 for two days and in the last hour rocketed up to $975.

Take your chances.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I bought the thing! Should have it as early as next Wednesday!! can't freaking wait man!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

kdub said:


> I bought the thing! Should have it as early as next Wednesday!! can't freaking wait man!!


I suspected as much. When I did my regular ealry morning "Merckx" search it didn't show up.

Clever fellow!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Do you do merckx search on ebay several times a day like me?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

kdub said:


> Do you do merckx search on ebay several times a day like me?


I usually just do it in the morning when I get into the office, unless I'm travelling then I get screwed.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet Eddy! TSX is a GREAT tube set. Early '90's Motorola rode TSX Eddys. When do you think the next opportunity to buy one of those will come around? I think you got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think the rarity of the frame (given the condition is good) is worth the pennies.

I am very confused as to what Motorola really rode. I have a poster of the team when they made their first debut. it was 1991 and their bikes did not have that "red" line across the top tube. You said their early bike was TSX, however I have a 1991 magazine featuring Phil Anderson's bike and it is a MAX. Did they also ride MX Leaders too? I tried to research what exactly they rode by searching for pictures, but I still can't figure out the timeline of what they rode.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the team had a mix of TSX, Corsa, and Max tubed bikes. If you look back at some pictures on Graham Watson's website you can see Lance and Co. riding several different set-ups over 2-3yrs. I'm sure they used Max bikes for the Spring Classics and races they knew were tougher on the bike and lighter framesets for stage racing etc.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

What he ^ said. They rode everything. I have the early 90's Motorola Cycling Team video and a bunch of other racing videos with Motorola bikes in them. In one scene you can see the mechanic washing one of the team bikes and the Columbus TSX sticker is visible. They also rode the rebadged Litespeed titanium frames a lot. You can tell by looking for lugs or lack thereof.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just bought a Motorola cycling team video on ebay.. I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

It's a pretty cool video, Pre-Lance. They loan Phil Liggett one of the team bikes and go on a ride.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Excellent! I love Phil


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

what color water bottle cages should I get for this frame? I was thinking orange, but it's kinda hard to find and may be too tacky. Would be nice if i can find a matching purplish/blue cage. Alternatively is light silver or white.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

My favorites are the Elite Cuissi Inox stainless steel cages. White would look good too.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

2nd vote for white....and matching bar tape would look nice too!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have already ordered the white cinelli bar tape from probikekit.

white bottle cages are hard to find.. at least classic looking ones.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Just bought a package of three white alum. cages on ebay. Really only needed two, but the seller is selling as three.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Check out this photo of Lance. It's from late '93 or '94 because he has the World Champion Jersey. I think this is his TSX bike. If you look close you can see it has lugs and one look at the down tube and the fork tells you it's not the MX Leader. Oh, and white bottle cages with white tape. Classic!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have that picture downloaded in my harddrive 

I took all the pictures from Graham Watson's gallery with the Motorola bike in it so I can study them.

I have been asked to make the American Airlines stickers which were on some of the Motorola bikes. I've been studying the pictures and not all the bikes had it. And some had it on the left side and some on the right side. I am currently having some made to fulfill other's dreams. I personally don't really like the look of the American Airline sticker on the top tube. It kinda breaks the nice flow of the blue top tube. However if that was how the pro bike had it, I will stick one on.

In paying super close attention to replicating the Motorola bike, I almost bought an Avocet cycometer and also an Avocet seat. .Almost went for a Shimano dura ace fluted seatpost too. But I think that's going a little overboard considering I love the Regal seat, already has a very nice cateye cyclometer, and a nice Dura ace aero seatpost.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is the Merckx TSX made from ovalized tubes like the MXL? Looking at the pictures of the ebay auction it kinda looks like it, but I can't really tell.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Every TSX bike I have ever seen has been standard round tubes. It's the same steel as SLX but where SLX is "superbutted", TSX is super-duper butted for additional weight savings. When it came out it was the best Columbus tubing available. Look here for more info:

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Where does MX leader rank in that chart?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*TSX- good tubeset in that size*

Main point about TSX is that the rifling, internal helical spirals, run the entire length of the three main frame tubes and further, these tubes are double butted. In the case of SLX, the helical spiraling is only at the butted ends.

This spiraling made for a heavier tubeset and TSX was supplanted by EL/OS was the tubeset of choice for the pro's riding steel. 

The tubesets for TSX were all round, none were shaped. MAX was shaped as was MS. MAX was designed for heavier and powerful riders, the next evolution from the SP tubeset. MAX fork legs are different shape from those on offer from Columbus at the time. I've never owned a MAX tubed frame. Too much for my size and style.

I owned two TSX bikes, a custom Marinoni and a Pinarello Gavia, and for me, it's my least favorite Columbus tubeset from the 70-90 period. (My favorites are SL and EL/OS). I ride a 50ctc and the tubeset is too heavy and really dead feeling for this size and my weight. That being said, people riding a larger frame and weighing more really like the tubeset.

As for water bottle cages, silver would be my choice for such a classic ride.



kdub said:


> Where does MX leader rank in that chart?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Mxl = Max


----------

